# Acer Aspire V5-551  Windows 7 möglich ? Treiber ?



## ThomasGoe69 (5. Juli 2013)

*Acer Aspire V5-551  Windows 7 möglich ? Treiber ?*

Hallo,
eine Bekannte hat sich ein Thinbook von Acer über ihren neuen Vodaphonevertrag aufschwatzen lassen 

Nun ist auf diesem Windows 8 in der 64bit Variante vorinstalliert..Sie möchte aber *unbedingt* Windows 7 drauf haben.
Auf der Acer Seite werden keine W7 Treiber angeboten. Im Netz gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen darüber, das es u.U. auch Probleme mit dem Secure Boot im Bios/Uefi geben könnte.
Sicher wäre ein Umbau in Richtung W7 mit diversen Tools auch z.T. möglich.

Sie *möchte aber Windows 7*.

Meine Fragen:
1.) Hat einer von euch derartiges oder vergleichbare(s) Modell(e) von Acer mit W7 beglücken können ?
2.) Gab es Probleme, bei der Einrichtung?
3.) Welchen Treiber habt ihr genommen?

ich würde mich über Erfahrungen, Tipps und Winks sehr freuen. (Nur bitte kein : Rede ihr doch W7 aus )


----------



## mickythebeagle (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-551  Windows 7 möglich ? Treiber ?*

Dann nimm doch die Windows 8 Treiber erst mal. Die meisten gehen auch unter Windows-7
es hat sich ja nur bei dem WWDM für die Grafik was geändert.
Und vorallem auch das Windows-Update nach Treibern suchen lassen.



> Soll auf dem V5-551 *Windows 7 statt Windows 8* zum Einsatz kommen,  stellt das kein Problem dar. Windows 7 bringt nicht alle nötigen  Treiber mit. Es fehlen einmal die Treiber für WLAN- und  Gigabit-Ethernet. Hier haben wir die entsprechenden Windows-8-Treiber  von der Acer Webseite heruntergeladen (Acer unterstützt beim V5-551 nur  Windows 8). Diese funktionieren problemlos unter Windows 7. Der Treiber  für die APU kann von der AMD Webseite heruntergeladen werden. Gleiches  gilt für den Chipsatz-Treiber. Dieser wird unbedingt benötigt, da er  auch den USB-3.0-Treiber enthält. Ohne diesen kann die  USB-3.0-Schnittstelle unter Windows 7 nicht genutzt werden.



Gehste eben auf http://www.acer.de/ac/de/DE/content/drivers
dann auf:
Ultra-thin -> Aspire -> Aspire V5-551


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-551  Windows 7 möglich ? Treiber ?*

@ mickythebeagle: Sowas hört sich schon mal gut an 


Was noch interessant wäre, ob es Probleme mit dem Thema Secure Boot mit dem Notebook Schätzchen geben könnte.


----------



## mickythebeagle (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-551  Windows 7 möglich ? Treiber ?*

schau mal ins Bios/Uefi obs an oder aus ist und ob man es umstellen kann.
Normal sollte aber alles so gehen.


----------



## locojens (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-551  Windows 7 möglich ? Treiber ?*

Das Secureboot müsstest du da finden, siehe Link: http://i020.radikal.ru/1305/90/c3289e9ac328.jpg 

Dann klappt es auch mit Windows 7, hatte neulich einen neuen Dell-Schlepptopp hier da ging auch alles zu installieren auch ohne alle Treiber direkt von Dell zu haben.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-551  Windows 7 möglich ? Treiber ?*

Thx, das hört sich doch gut an. @ locojens:  du-auch-Nordlicht 


locojens schrieb:


> Ja aber mich hat es noch weiter in den Norden verschlagen ... HH.



Aha, ein Waterkantler...


----------



## locojens (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Acer Aspire V5-551  Windows 7 möglich ? Treiber ?*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> ... @ locojens:  du-auch-Nordlicht



Ja aber mich hat es noch weiter in den Norden verschlagen ... HH.

(Eigentlich bin ich Sachse noch genauer Oberlausitzer und Gott sei Dank habe ich nicht diesen Komischen Dialekt (sächsisch)).


----------

